# On Tap



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

Coffee quite literally on tap

http://www.macrumors.com/2011/12/13/topbrewer-coffee-faucet-controlled-by-an-iphone/

what on earth are we all doing with our levers dials thermometers buttons when you ca just set back









impressive video


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow! Like the look of that!


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Want one! I shall rephrase... I neeeeeed one!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Saw this at Caffe Culture. Looks funky, expect it tastes shit. How on earth would a lovely thick brown espresso complete with crema make it from the brewing head under the counter all the way up to the end of that tap without degrading in texture, temperature and taste? I won't even go into the fairy liquid bubbles on that drink.

But hey, I'm open to tasting it before making a judgement.


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

Although, this looks very cool I can't imagine the drinks tasting great.

Looks like a toy for rich people to show off with.

And the amount of room your going to need to for this into a kitchen, I mean it's a counter in itself!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

wheres the fun in that??? Coffee about the journey not the destination , lol


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh so negative! We are talking about a perfect world here! a world of dreams where perfect coffee comes from a tap and the world is at peace







Or our Utopia! Lol


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> wheres the fun in that??? Coffee about the journey not the destination , lol


I'm sure there are other things we can do with the 3 minutes saved! lol


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I saw one of these in the posh kitchen shop at the end of our road and wondered what it was. Now I know...


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

My perfect coffee comes from the bossoms of a young Catherine Zeta-Jones. Left for espresso, right for santa marta pacamara.

"There's lovely, boyo."


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

It's just a glorified bean to cup machine. Looks cool though!! I always wanted to Bluetooth up mine so I could control it with my iPhone!

It would make more money if you could design an easy retro fit accessory to a variety of bean to cup machines.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> My perfect coffee comes from the bossoms of a young Catherine Zeta-Jones. Left for espresso, right for santa marta pacamara.
> 
> "There's lovely, boyo."


I can see the logic there... Also ties in the what to do with the 3 minutes saved too!







lol


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> My perfect coffee comes from the bossoms of a young Catherine Zeta-Jones. Left for espresso, right for santa marta pacamara.
> 
> "There's lovely, boyo."


Whats the warm up time on that one?


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

bobbytoad said:


> Whats the warm up time on that one?


Depends how good you are!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

gazbea said:


> I'm sure there are other things we can do with the 3 minutes saved! lol


Its the best 3 minutes of my day! haha


----------

